# Way to get Gay!



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Okay here is basically the best case scenerio... To get Rudy Gay at least.

Toronto- Adam Morrison
Chicago- Aldridge
Charlotte- Thomas/ Roy
Blazers- Bargnani
Hawks- Thomas/ S. Williams
WOLVES -DRAFT RUDY GAY

Now, if that goes through and we draft Foye or Marcus Williams, I will no longer be a timberwolves fan until McHale is fired. Basically all we have to hope for is that the Raptors or Bobcats dont draft Rudy. The thing I am scared about is that Roy cancelled on the Bobcats. So if they take Tyrus and hope he can play the 3, and blazers draft Bargnani... Hawks may trade down to 8 or 9, allowing a team like the Rockets to take Gay. But hopefully everything falls through. Then if we nab Boone and Dee Brown in the 2nd round would be the best case scenerio IMO.


Thoughts.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

And what if by the devils way,we don't get to draft gay and Mchale stays put untill his death(which won't happen by a stroke right after he takes foye lol)
we'll say our goodbyes?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I think if the Bobcats don't take Rudy at 3, he will be there at 6. I don't know what I'll do if McHale doesn't take him. I will probably punch a massive hole in my wall or just be speechless for several hours before having an outburst of anger. Kind of like when the Vikings took Troy Williamson, I almost cried.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if gay is on the board mchale would have to be stupid (wait a second.. lol) not to take him.
i think what might save him til the 6th pick is that neither the blazers or hawks need a SF so they may pass him up based on positional requirements for the team.
otherwise he would go top 5 IMO


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i think that if Morrisson isn't there for the blazers at 4 they'll take Gay if he's on the board.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 24, 2006)

BOBCATS got Wallace at SF and he is young no need to draft Gay, so Gay will be drafted by Minni, 

McCants won't be playing until the Allstar game so Ricky Davis will be playying SG and Gay would be pretty good for SF

PG- Banks-
SG- Davis- 
SF- Gay- Hasell
PF- KG - Griffin
C- Blount

We will still need a point guard and center at least


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well if we get gay we better be able to resign banks
otherwise it leaves us very much without a PG (or at least without one that i want starting)


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Raptors - Bargnani
Bulls - Thomas
Bobcats - Roy
Blazers - Morrison
Hawks - Aldridge
Wolves - Gay

That one also makes a fair amount of sense in my opinion. Looking at who picks where, the two big things are whether Morrison goes first, and who Charlotte picks. Here is another one adjusted for the Roy cancellation.

1. Bargnani
2. Thomas
3. Morrison
4. Aldridge
5. Roy/S. Williams/M. Williams/Foye
6. Gay

The two teams I'm worried about him going to are Charlotte and Portland. I really thought that Charlotte would pick Roy but the whole cancellation makes that look very unlikely. I could see Portland going big if Aldridge or Bargnani are still available... Guess we just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

You're definitely right about needing a PG if we don't draft one. The only thing that keeps me from worrying about that is the fact that we'll have the MLE so we should be able to get someone I would think. 

On the other hand, if we draft a PG, Banks is definitely gone. I'm not sure how I feel towards a rookie PG being our all out starter with THud and Jaric his backups. :-\


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Okay here is basically the best case scenerio... To get Rudy Gay at least.
> 
> Toronto- Adam Morrison
> Chicago- Aldridge
> ...



We are not taking Tyrus Thomas or Brandon Roy, we haven't seen a full workout from either.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> We are not taking Tyrus Thomas or Brandon Roy, we haven't seen a full workout from either.


That is the main reason I am confident that Gay will be drafted by the Bobcats. But, Roy is growing on me. I still am in love with what Gay will be able to do.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya Im almost certain that Gay will be a Bobcat, but I still think it is too early to rule out Morrison as a possibility aswell. 

I think Roy and Thomas puke have the best chance to be there at 6 unless someone trades up to 5 to steal one of them.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The only way I see us getting Gay is if Morrison drops to Charlotte.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Getting Gay is a pretty slim chance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone who is not in it already want to come out of the closet and join the club? :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Getting Gay is a pretty slim chance.


depends, if tyrus goes top 3 as reported and/or sheldon does have a promise from the hawks i would assme gay would be the one to slip out of the top 5


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> depends, if tyrus goes top 3 as reported and/or sheldon does have a promise from the hawks i would assme gay would be the one to slip out of the top 5


Eh, the last thing for McHale is ever supposed to screw up the pick. Either way, it's still slim.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Eh, the last thing for McHale is ever supposed to screw up the pick. Either way, it's still slim.


if gay is still on the board at 6 and mchale passes on him ima head butt something


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> if gay is still on the board at 6 and mchale passes on him ima head butt something


That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think we just have to hope that the raps (or whoever ends up with the number1) goes big with aldridge or bargnani.
the bulls will take ty or aldridge leaving morrison to the cats, if morrisons off the board its likely that the bobcats would take gay, which is exactly what we dont need.
Blazers take Roy or the left over big (ty, aldridge, Bargnani)
Hawks take sheldon or marcus williams IMO.

leaving with: best case Rudy Gay, Worst Case Ty Thomas, Williams or mchale making a big reach on foye at 6


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

bruno34115 said:


> Ya Im almost certain that Gay will be a Bobcat, but I still think it is too early to rule out Morrison as a possibility aswell.


Thats what im thinking, all this talk of Charlotte trying to move up and Jordan wanting to win right away, makes me pick Adam Morrison more than Gay.Everyone knows Gay will likley be there at 3, but for Morrison it may be another story.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think the key to this draft for the wolves is the raps picking a big man with the number 1 pick.
if they take morrison, leave the cats to take gay our draft turns into a stab in the dark IMO


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> i think the key to this draft for the wolves is the raps picking a big man with the number 1 pick.
> if they take morrison, leave the cats to take gay our draft turns into a stab in the dark IMO


Im pretty sure it'll be Bargnani-Aldridge going 1 and 2 in the draft. Which leaves Gay and Morrison to Charlotte. If they take Morrison it kind of screws up the draft. Then Portland probably takes Roy meaning the Hawks cant pick him at 5 to trade to Houston who could also go for Gay at 5. It sucks the one guy I (and a lot of the Wolves posters) don't want out of the top 6 (T.Thom) is the most likely to be there at our pick.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

basically the hope is portland will be tempted to take tyrus at 4 and build around him webster and telfair.
depends on what they plan to do over the off-season though


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> basically the hope is portland will be tempted to take tyrus at 4 and build around him webster and telfair.
> depends on what they plan to do over the off-season though


I don't think Tyrus is really in consideration for the Blazers pick. I think they wan't Morrison, Roy or Aldridge.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Also in Chad Fords mock today, he has Gay falling to 9 and us taking Foye over him....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> Also in Chad Fords mock today, he has Gay falling to 9 and us taking Foye over him....


WTF?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya supposedly he is slipping. If we pass on him it would be pretty hard for me to swallow. Though I am also very high on Foye, I think that Gay will be one of the top 2-3 players in this draft.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well im thinking the Wolves are really high on Foye, McHale was in Boston today checking him out again. So whether or not Gay is there, the Wolves will probably draft Foye and we will have a life long 3rd string 2 guard. Dejuan Wagner anyone?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Well im thinking the Wolves are really high on Foye, McHale was in Boston today checking him out again. So whether or not Gay is there, the Wolves will probably draft Foye and we will have a life long 3rd string 2 guard. Dejuan Wagner anyone?


I disagree 100%. I am more 10x more confident about Foye than I was about Rashad and I was one of the few posters on the board that liked McCants on draft day. I am starting to get really excited about Foye as a T-pup.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Foye is abiout what Roy is but Roy is the better slasher, a better team player, and 3 inches taller. Given time, McCants sounded like a good pick but I still would've like Granger. We are better off trading down and getting Luther Head and then drafting O'Bryant at 8 than taking Foye at 6. I just don't think we need another streaky shooting guard in a point guard's body on the team. Marcus Williams would be the best pick at 6 if Roy, Gay, and Morrison are picked. He gives us a very solid pg, and is said by many to actually be the best player in the draft.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

exactly right ... if somehow gay, aldridge and morrison are off the board i think marcus should be our pick.

i really dont think foye is what we should be selecting with this oppurtunity


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Foye is abiout what Roy is but Roy is the better slasher, a better team player, and 3 inches taller. Given time, McCants sounded like a good pick but I still would've like Granger. We are better off trading down and getting Luther Head and then drafting O'Bryant at 8 than taking Foye at 6. I just don't think we need another streaky shooting guard in a point guard's body on the team. Marcus Williams would be the best pick at 6 if Roy, Gay, and Morrison are picked. He gives us a very solid pg, and is said by many to actually be the best player in the draft.


I don't think that he's necessarily a better team player than Foye...I happen to love Foye. He's my number 2/3 pick on my draft board (him and Gay are tied at 2/3). I'd be so mad if we drafted O'Bryant...and I'm wondering if you are a bit biased on that because he played at Blaine. It all depends on what McHale's plan is for the offseason. For example...say we get KMart, then the obvious choice because Davis is gone would be Roy or Gay. But say Marcus Banks leaves...and the front office already knows that'll happen...then we draft PG and I prefer Foye over Williams. Foye can do so much more than Williams and he is definitely up to the challenge to be a PG. There are so many different ways we can go with this pick, and this draft should shed some light as to how this offseason will go. But I definitely don't want O'Bryant, and I would be mad if we pick Williams over Foye...but I'd get over it eventually. It's not like the time when we drafted Ray Allen and traded him a half hour later...that broke my heart. Still hurts...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

personally id preffer williams over foye, but by the sounds of it you've seen or know a bit more about randy than i would.
would be interesting for him to be pushed into the PG spot, see how he would handle that.
Gay is still the best option for us in this draft, especially if the Kmart deal goes down (which it actually sounds like it might)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

So guys, I consider myself a pretty big Draft person, and I've been really really paying attention since 2002, and been a fan since 97. To me I see the first 4 picks pretty well mapped out and it looks very good for the T-Wolves.

1. Toronto - Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago - LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte - Adam Morrison
4. Portland - Brandon Roy

I think the first three are probably set, and the Blazers will be choosing between Gay and Roy. Because of his connection to the area, and apparantly McMillan loves him too, as of right now I think the Blazers would take Brandon Roy if Morrison is off the board. That means the only team you have to worry about is Atlanta. Now, the rumored trade with Atlanta is to Houston, so Houston can move up to take Roy. If Roy goes at #4 to Portland, will the Rockets still trade up? Gay is a good player, but I don't know if he is the guy they've targetted and might sour on the deal.

Therefore, Atlanta will be forced to remain at #5 and honor their promise to Sheldon Williams. Which means Minnesota will have the choice to draft Rudy Gay. In my current mock, I believe Houston will in fact continue with the trade and take Rudy Gay, however it is very possible they would sour should Roy be off the board. Therefore I think it is very possible Rudy Gay falls right into your lap at #6.

EDIT:



bruno34115 said:


> Im pretty sure it'll be Bargnani-Aldridge going 1 and 2 in the draft. Which leaves Gay and Morrison to Charlotte. If they take Morrison it kind of screws up the draft. Then Portland probably takes Roy meaning the Hawks cant pick him at 5 to trade to Houston who could also go for Gay at 5. It sucks the one guy I (and a lot of the Wolves posters) don't want out of the top 6 (T.Thom) is the most likely to be there at our pick.


Didn't see Bruno posted this, sorry man. But still, I don't see Atlanta taking Gay no matter what the scenario if they are actually picking for themselves. Their fans would riot if they take another swingman. Regardless of what Chad Ford says, do you guys really think McHale would take Foye over Rudy Gay?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> So guys, I consider myself a pretty big Draft person, and I've been really really paying attention since 2002, and been a fan since 97. To me I see the first 4 picks pretty well mapped out and it looks very good for the T-Wolves.
> 
> 1. Toronto - Andrea Bargnani
> 2. Chicago - LaMarcus Aldridge
> ...


 :cheers: 
another thing that could save rudy for us is still the possibility that ty thomas will slip into the top 5


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Im a little bit bias since O'Bryant went to my high school, but he is the best center in the draft IMO. Kyle man, I told u he would be a first rounder!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Im a little bit bias since O'Bryant went to my high school, but he is the best center in the draft IMO. Kyle man, I told u he would be a first rounder!


definately the best center prospect in the draft, but realistically he is way to big of a reach at 6.
unless we're trading with the hornets we shouldnt really be looking at him


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Regardless of what Chad Ford says, do you guys really think McHale would take Foye over Rudy Gay?


Yes, but more because McHale has fallen in love with the kid, working him out more than anyone, and by that I mean he goes to other teams workouts to watch the kid more, ie. Boston. I really believe that Banks is gone and Foye is in. I think McHale whether Gay falls or not will take Foye with the 6th pick. Sad but true, Minny is doomed. Thank God Minny has Johan Santana.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is a long-term investment for this team.
if mchale is gambling it all on foye.... he better be able to play the point


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Most people seem to think Foye can play the point, although everyone thought the same about Ben Gordon and Dwyane Wade, and neither of them are PGs yet.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Most people seem to think Foye can play the point, although everyone thought the same about Ben Gordon and Dwyane Wade, and neither of them are PGs yet.


Ya i agree, I don't think he will be a full time PG. Mostly a SG that has the capability of handeling the ball and playing garbage mins at PG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i really dont want foye coming here if its to be our PG


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Take this for whatever it may or may not be worth:



> ...look for the 6-foot-9 Gay to join another ex-Husky, Emeka Okafor, with the Charlotte Bobcats at No. 3, according to multiple sources. Last year, the No. 3 pick earned a base rookie salary of $2.9 million, according to the NBA's collective bargaining agreement.
> 
> 
> NewsTimeLive


Gay might be going south 
Charlotte projected to take Husky with the No. 3 pick Wednesday 

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Take this for whatever it may or may not be worth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am assuming that is how it will happen, but...it would be a hard decision for CHA to make if Morrison is still there as well.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Im a little bit bias since O'Bryant went to my high school, but he is the best center in the draft IMO. Kyle man, I told u he would be a first rounder!



I suppose he's the best center out there in the draft...but so was Kandi-man when he came into the league back in the day. A lot of these guys that are considered "projects", I just wonder what the percentages are that they actually amount into something. I think he's one who should'a went back to school or maybe transferred to a better conference. But clearly, if the money is there...than it's there. I don't see him amounting to very much, and if he does...than good for him. But saying he's the number one center in this draft really isn't saying much.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I also want to know what's so great about Marcus Williams...I watch college basketball more than NBA...I prefer it actually. But I just don't see what makes him a better pick than Foye. It sounds like I'm one of the few on this board that thinks that Foye would be an excellent fit with the team. Another thing occured to me...and that's who is 6th pick material? I know we all have our opinions, but I don't see trading down as an option unless it lands us a veteran (Iverson). I know I'm daydreaming. I don't see Marcus Williams as 6th pick material myself...I guess I'm wondering if there is some common ground.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

kaniffmn said:


> I also want to know what's so great about Marcus Williams...I watch college basketball more than NBA...I prefer it actually. But I just don't see what makes him a better pick than Foye. It sounds like I'm one of the few on this board that thinks that Foye would be an excellent fit with the team. Another thing occured to me...and that's who is 6th pick material? I know we all have our opinions, but I don't see trading down as an option unless it lands us a veteran (Iverson). I know I'm daydreaming. I don't see Marcus Williams as 6th pick material myself...I guess I'm wondering if there is some common ground.


Marcus Williams is the only "pure" PG in the draft...Kyle Lowry looks more like a "pure" PG as well, but is not in Williams' class. I think Foye is good, and everyone from ESPN loves him, but he is not a PG, they say that about all 2 gaurds, none of them turn into pro point gaurds, they all stay as shooting gaurds.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Also, it is rumored that Toronto now may pick Rudy Gay with the #1 overall pick. Maybe just setting up a smoke screen...apparantly had a great workout in Toronto though.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Just curious then...who would you compare Marcus Williams and Randy Foye's games too? Or best case and worst case scenarios...something like that. I'm not sure what I think on that yet...I'll get back when I get some time to think about it. The drafts tomorrow so it's not like I got alot of time. But I just want to know what everyone thinks about either/or both.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

im just not understanding y raptors r keepin their pick... the best possible players in this draft are all 6' 9" and up... all 4s... raptors already have 2 great PFs...


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

well according to startribune... brandon roy is at the top of minnys wish list.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

abwowang said:


> im just not understanding y raptors r keepin their pick... the best possible players in this draft are all 6' 9" and up... all 4s... raptors already have 2 great PFs...



They have to find a trade partner which they've been trying to find. This latest rumor about Gay is a smoke screen as well as other rumors, hoping someone will get up there. They still have a man or kid crush on Andrea. They may be forced to pick him #1 though.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

abwowang said:


> well according to startribune... brandon roy is at the top of minnys wish list.


Figures... I mean don't we have enough 2 guards? Hassell Ricky Davis will be playing the whole year and then McCants while Jaric can play there too. Thats our best position besides PF we need a SF-PG with the 6th pick we need a center to but there isnt a center worthy of the top 6.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I watched the ESPN draft special and Jay Bilas, Stephen A Smith, and Greg Anthony think Toronto is take Bargnani, yet in their mock drafts two of them had the wolves taking Bargnani and one had us taking Aldridge, don't get it.

My comparisons to Foye and Williams, I think Foye is more like Chauncey Billups in that he is big, strong, composed, makes big shots, and can score in the lane. He is not like Chauncey in that he is not the point gaurd that he is, Foye is more of a combo gaurd, not sure how he'll fit in, depends on what the team needs, but he "can" play the point, but would be better as an undersized two gaurd. Williams has the physical tools of someone like Daren Williams of Utah, but...Williams is quicker and better in the open floor. Williams is the only "pure" point gaurd in the top 10, he is a clutch player, look to his NCAA tourney shots, he was constantly making plays. I see him as most comparable to a quicker Andre Miller with a slightly better open court game.


----------

